# Tile Layout in shower



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm doing a shower now, I'm trying to figure out what's the best way to layout the tile/shower thermostat/pot light.

It's a 48x36 alcove shower. The 36" is to the outside of the curb from the inside wall. The curb is about 4" thick. So aesthetically, do you put everything centered to the outside of the curb or the inside?

I'm thinking outside... but wanted to see what others recommended.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Centered to the inside of the curb for me. Its all about beauty during function..


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Centered to the inside of the curb for me. Its all about beauty during function..


x2 unless layout becomes odd for some reason centered to the inside of the curb. Besides that you want your shower controls centered in the usable space.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

The downside is that the tiles are 12" x24", layed out vertically. However, you don't really notice the 2" strip by the shower door, given that the door is mounted there.

I just checked out my shower downstairs and that's how I did it. Looks fine. However - HO gets final say. I think I'm sold on inside of curb.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

To me that may be one of those situations where I change up the pattern so as not to have a 2x24 inch strip.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

homeowner won out on this one - he didnt want full tiles or small strips. Plumbing is centred to outside of curb.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually try to center my tile layout on the center line that the shower valve, drain and head should be set on.


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

> he didnt want full tiles or small strips.


 how does that work?

Are you using a linear drain? If not how are you pitching those large tiles toward the drain?
Maybe I missed something


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ChimneyHill said:


> how does that work?
> 
> Are you using a linear drain? If not how are you pitching those large tiles toward the drain?
> Maybe I missed something


You offset the tiles on the edges to have an equal reveal. A 2" strip plus the 12" full tile = 7" strip on both sides.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

sbcontracting said:


> he didnt want full tiles or small strips


I have no idea what I was trying to get across here. Kind of like saying, "I'm not hungry, so I think I'll go grab a burger"

To the outside of the curb it's 36". That's three 12" tile strips. The plumbing is centred in the middel row. And yes- it's a linear drain. So drain location isnt really relevant in this case.

I should take some pics


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

centering is so over rated.....


----------

